# Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H WiFi Intel Z77 Express LGA 1155



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2012)

The Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H WiFi is a full ATX product straight out of Gigabyte's enthusiast-class of board products, featuring not only a new AMI UEFI BIOS implementation, but also an add-in Bluetooth and WiFi card, and is sure to meet the needs of nearly any user.

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice review! Looks like a sweet board!
I like the black PCB.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 2, 2012)

giga is damn good as usual


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jun 2, 2012)

I would have gladly traded that VGA port for a ps2 port


----------



## basco (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks cadaveca for the review.
what LLC-level are you using during oc?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

basco said:


> thanks cadaveca for the review.
> what LLC-level are you using during oc?



AS I mentioned in the review, I do not feel such adjustments should be nessecary for end users. Each board product has a slightly differnt way of deal with this when left on "AUTO", and I think highlighting that difference will prove useful.


So, as I said in the review, I set 1.225 V in BIOS, and actual voltage under load, measured by multimeter, was 1.187 V. This tells me that no loadline caliration is used as stock by the board, and changing other CPU settings does not automatically adjust loadline settings.

As I go through the boards, you'll see there are slight differences in how that all works. All I adjusted was CPU voltage, to 1.225v, as well as manually setting vDIMM and VCCSA. VDIMM ran 1.7 V default, so I lowered it, and VCCSA ran 1.069, so I lowered that to 1.05 V.

My approach to this should help show how some boards make things easier than others, and sometimes, some over-compensate.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Jun 2, 2012)

Gigabyte still fails delivering decent FAN controls. :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

pokazene_maslo said:


> Gigabyte still fails delivering decent FAN controls. :shadedshu



I did mention it, but really, it's a minor issue. Hopefully they can work it into future products. 


Fan Control, BIOS labelling, and a new software package would go a long way for them getting a 10 out of 10. Fan Control and Software are the reason it got the score it did.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Jun 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I did mention it, but really, it's a minor issue. Hopefully they can work it into future products.
> 
> 
> Fan Control, BIOS labelling, and a new software package would go a long way for them getting a 10 out of 10. Fan Control and Software are the reason it got the score it did.


Yes, you did mention it which i really appreciate. 
Unfortunately this is a big issue for me. I have to look for a MB from different manufacturer. I'm used to fan controls on my ABIT MB: 6 fan headers with complete control over them


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

pokazene_maslo said:


> Yes, you did mention it which i really appreciate.
> Unfortunately this is a big issue for me. I have to look for a MB from different manufacturer. I'm used to fan controls on my ABIT MB: 6 fan headers with complete control over them



Yeah, if that's something you look for, Gigabyte does not offer much, but at the same time, there are many many fan controllers that can fit in a case for relatively cheap that kinda makes it not as important to me as it could be. There is something to be said about keeping all system fans running at the same speed in a traditional case design.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Jun 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, if that's something you look for, Gigabyte does not offer much, but at the same time, there are many many fan controllers that can fit in a case for relatively cheap that kinda makes it not as important to me as it could be. There is something to be said about keeping all system fans running at the same speed in a traditional case design.


Yes, extrenal fan controller might do the job, but I don't like such solution when a decent MB can do the job.

If I can add one request, please add Fan header count in the introductory specification table and how many of them can be controlled.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2012)

pokazene_maslo said:


> If I can add one request, please add Fan header count in the introductory specification table and how many of them can be controlled.



But then, you may not read the rest! 

I will see what I can come up with, though.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 3, 2012)

Great review, it makes me want to go back to Giga (and buy an Ivy Bridge too, lol).  What wireless protocols does the WiFi support, the standard b/g/n?

Like to see how the ASUS Sabertooth Z77 stacks up against this, especially comparing VDdroop.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Great review, it makes me want to go back to Giga (and buy an Ivy Bridge too, lol).  What wireless protocols does the WiFi support, the standard b/g/n?
> 
> Like to see how the ASUS Sabertooth Z77 stacks up against this, especially comparing VDdroop.



Yes, standard b/g/n.


I mentioned to ASUS I'd like to see the Sabertooth already.


----------



## reverze (Jun 3, 2012)

remember you save 25 dollars that you would otherwise spend on a seperat intel NIC ( from experience a must if you game and have a cable modem and no router in between, shaves 15ms off my ping and 20 tabs at once load a ton faster compared to my broadcoms or realteks onboard nics )


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 4, 2012)

this might be my next board


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice review playa!


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, standard b/g/n.
> 
> 
> I mentioned to ASUS I'd like to see the Sabertooth already.



Cool I hope they deliver... among a huge list of features like the Giga, the "thermal armor"/"dust defender" looks interesting, as well as the "USB Bios Flashback".  It's not an ROG series board, but looks solid.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 6, 2012)

Great review as usual Dave 

IMO I think you reviewers should be forced to video your reviews and have a TPU Youtube Channel 

Oh and your latest review you cant comment


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Great review as usual Dave
> 
> IMO I think you reviewers should be forced to video your reviews and have a TPU Youtube Channel
> 
> Oh and your latest review you cant comment



I'm open to video, but it's a lot of work to do so, and I have limited time.


Comments may not be possible if the thread is not moved into the reviews section yet...W1zz will get it sorted when he gets a chance, I'm sure Computex is eating all his time this week, and he's gotta be dealing with jetlag from hell.


----------

